# Боль в шее, плечах и лопатках от нагрузок на верхний плечевой пояс



## promogeneral (10 Мар 2021)

Приветствую.
Несколько лет назад начались мигренозные головные боли при любой нагрузки на верхний плечевой пояс. Сначала шея уходит в спазм, затем начинается мигрень. Сильно спазмируются боковые мышцы шеи, надплечья. Боль уходит в плечо и в низ лопатки. Долго искали проблему, по ошибочному диагнозу была сделана операция по установке имплантов в шейном отделе на уровнях с5-с6-с7, но результата не дало.
Сейчас спасаюсь моноклональными антителами + изредка триптанами. На антителах боли почти прошли, но любая нагрузка по прежнему вызывает спазм в шейном отделе, лопатке и боль в плече. За время лечения, были перепробованы все комбинации фарм средств, импульсные абляции почти всех корешков в шейном отделе, блокады, остеопатия, мануальная терапия. Толку 0.
Еще работает точечный ботокс в 2 мышцы шеи, на уровне затылочных нервов. Но эффект около 1.5 месяцев.


Хотел узнать у местных специалистов, может ли проблема быть связана с недавно обнаруженными у меня

"В мягких тканях спины симметрично, билатерально на уровне верхнемедиальных отделов лопаток, распространяясь до задних отделов 5 ребер вдоль грудопоясничной фасции, между задними верхними зубчатыми мышцами, и по ходу волокон большой ромбовидной мышцы сохраняются зоны неправильной вытянутой формы с ровным, четким контуром гиперинтенсивного сигнала на Т2 и STIR, изо-, гиперинтенсивного на Т1, без признаков ограничения диффузии, зон перифокального отека, размерами: Справа - 3,4х0,7 см (поперечный*переднезадний), протяженностью 6,5 см; Слева – 4,1х1,2 см (поперечный*переднезадний), протяженностью 5,2 см. "

Прикрепил на всякий случай заключения по МРТ мягких тканей и еще КТ ШОП и МРТ грудного.


----------

